
USPS Secure Voting System Patent Application - bijection
https://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?docid=20200258338&SectionNum=1
======
carnivor
Has blockchain based voting been tried anywhere else in the world? This is a
very neat idea but would it's application even make it to this year's general
elections?

With the attacks USPS is under, I hope something like this comes to life.

